# Scrimshaw - Persian Pen



## Artemiss (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi Folks,

Happy Easter to one and all.
My apologies, it's been far too long since I visited last.

Following on from my last post, I thought you might like to see me latest Scrimshaw'd Pen.
I completed it a while ago, but have only just had time to photograph it.

Hope you like.







Jo


----------



## ALA (Apr 9, 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## bluwolf (Apr 9, 2012)

Beautiful work!

Mike


----------



## PenPal (Apr 9, 2012)

Joanne,

Absolutely beautiful pen executed to be able to take my breath away, I am so glad you showed us how incredible artistry can emblazon a pen in this manner to further extend the boundaries of unique pens.

So many times members have said did you see this, what do you think about that pen, can you see the value in them, how can they justify the incredible price invariably produced utilising expensive jewels etc.

Here you show your masterpiece, value priceless beyond the best I have ever seen in scrimshaw. craftperson that you are you deserve all the accolades this pen demands.

Kind regards Peter.


----------



## EarlD (Apr 9, 2012)

Absolutely amazing!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Apr 9, 2012)

That is no longer considered craft.....thats a work of art.


----------



## seamus7227 (Apr 9, 2012)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> That is no longer considered craft.....thats a work of art.




Ummm, what he said, cuz I'm speechless. Very wonderful and thanks for sharing


----------



## tim self (Apr 9, 2012)

Yep, definately a piece of art wrapped around a pen.  Absolutely beautiful work.


----------



## maxman400 (Apr 9, 2012)

WOW! That's Amazing!!


----------



## thewishman (Apr 9, 2012)

WOW!! Several of your flower shapes would be so risky to execute properly, our eyes would expect symmetry - you nailed them. Congratulations! What a great piece of art.


----------



## Triple Crown (Apr 9, 2012)

Incredibly BEAUTIFUL!!  Love the detail!  Wow!!


----------



## azamiryou (Apr 9, 2012)

I don't see any picture.


----------



## Jim15 (Apr 9, 2012)

Those are just awesome.


----------



## Turned Around (Apr 9, 2012)

what was it you casted? did you cast paper, or did you paint the tubes?

either way, it looks great


----------



## Padre (Apr 9, 2012)

How very beautiful.  A true work of art.


----------



## Haynie (Apr 9, 2012)

I must say, you do set the bar VERY high for yourself.  That is stunning.

I just looked at your site and the pen you have listed below this one is phenomenal.  Reasonable prices too.


----------



## Haynie (Apr 9, 2012)

Turned Around said:


> what was it you casted? did you cast paper, or did you paint the tubes?
> 
> either way, it looks great




She is a scrimshaw artist of a very high magnitude.


----------



## Artemiss (Apr 9, 2012)

Hey guys, thank you for all your compliments.

I'm glad you liked it! 

Jo


----------



## Stevej72 (Apr 9, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## Ruby pen turning (Apr 9, 2012)

From what I am gathering from your/her site, is that this is hand carved into a material. If this is so, this pen has some great detail of hand carved work.Weather by hand or by hand with a power tool, it is some amazing work.


----------



## 76winger (Apr 9, 2012)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Dan26 (Apr 9, 2012)

That's a big time "WOW"! How many hours, er, days do you have into this? Simply amazing.


----------



## CaptG (Apr 9, 2012)

Stunning, simply stunning.


----------



## Toni (Apr 9, 2012)

Just Beautiful!! WOW!!


----------



## booney0717 (Apr 9, 2012)

incredible! I would love to learn scrimshaw but i cant draw worth a darn. Great pens


----------



## Jim Smith (Apr 9, 2012)

WOW!  What beautiful works of art.  Thanks for sharing.

Jim Smith


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Apr 9, 2012)

absolutely exquisite! After all these years I'm sometimes still amazed, here's one of those times.


----------



## boxerman (Apr 9, 2012)

Awesome job.


----------



## Robert111 (Apr 9, 2012)

Artemiss said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Happy Easter to one and all.
> My apologies, it's been far too long since I visited last.
> ...



Like? LIKE? I love it!


----------



## Artemiss (Apr 10, 2012)

Ruby pen turning said:


> From what I am gathering from your/her site, is that this is hand carved into a material. If this is so, this pen has some great detail of hand carved work.Weather by hand or by hand with a power tool, it is some amazing work.



Thank you folks.

Ruby, 
The design is carved, scratched or stippled into the surface, all my hand alone. There are no machines involved in my Scrimshaw.

Jo


----------



## johncrane (Apr 10, 2012)

l love your work Joanne! looks fantastic,also i was wondering how much time would you spend on one pen.


----------



## wizard (Apr 10, 2012)

That is STUNNING AND ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## Tom D (Apr 10, 2012)

All I can say is that it is simply a beautiful piece of work


----------



## sumterdad (Apr 10, 2012)

Wow is about all I can say


----------



## HoratioHornblower (Apr 10, 2012)

I would buy a blank like that for 200...


----------



## bitshird (Apr 10, 2012)

The art wrapping a pen is absolutely Astounding, I would love to see some of your work in hand, your site does have some beautiful pieces for sale, in fact, more than a few took my fancy.


----------



## gbpens (Apr 10, 2012)

It belongs in an art museum.


----------



## seriph (May 12, 2012)

You'd shame nearly every old salt who ever picked up a whale tooth with work like that  .... it is the finest I've seen   -   love scrimshaw. I held a Visconti 4th of July pen in my hands last Friday 






... it has the entire declaration of independence scrim'd onto it and costs around $3500   -   your work is its equal, except I imagine theirs is done by machine not hand!

Exquisite work, which must have taken you many many hours.


----------



## Artemiss (May 12, 2012)

seriph said:


> You'd shame nearly every old salt who ever picked up a whale tooth with work like that



In fairness to the 'salty old sea dogs' out there, their canvass was somewhat more moveable than mine! :biggrin:

Thank you for the compliment.

Jo


----------



## John Den (May 12, 2012)

Absolutely fantastic!!!

Kind regards
John


----------



## Kaspar (May 12, 2012)

Not that those cigar kits are terrible - they aren't - but that's a better blank than that kit deserves.  That is fantastic work.  Thanks for blessing us with your art and its possibilities.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (May 12, 2012)

I'm sitting here in Florida and driving myself nuts thinking of the 9 Scrimshaw blanks Joann sent me that are being delivered today and I won't get to see them for a week or two.....Damn...Damn...Damn


----------



## seriph (May 12, 2012)

I wonder if real bone would be suitable for pen barrels and scrimshaw? I guess so, provided it was treated correctly  -  went to a very up-market steak place in our state capital a few weeks ago and the knife stands were bone  -  very tastefully done   -   the food was ridiculously good and priced accordingly!

... anyway the scrimshaw/bone idea has my dullard's brain ticking over!


----------



## Artemiss (May 13, 2012)

Seriph,
Natural materials such as bone, antler, horn and ivory can all be used very successfully indeed. 

Oklahoman,
The antici......pation must be killing...! 

Jo


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (May 13, 2012)

Artemiss said:


> Oklahoman,
> The antici......pation must be killing...!
> 
> Jo


 
Yes:frown: it is.But here's a hint ....look at my signature on a large screen:biggrin:


----------



## Jgrden (May 13, 2012)

Shoot A Mile, that is quite some detailed work.


----------

